# Unable to low level format corrupted micro SD



## j00w0n (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi. Can you please help me?

My micro SD got corrupted after file transfer interruption. I tried formatting it using the regular Windows formatter, Safe Mode cmd, and low level format tools such as SD Formatter and HDD Low Level Format Tool but to no avail. The files are recoverable, but all I want is to be able to use it again. Is it possible or is it not worth the attempt?

Oh, and every time I try to format it says that the card is write-protected.

My SD Card is Strontium 32gb. 

I searched for other threads but didn't really find anything useful - unless I did not search very well. In that case, please pardon me and please do me a favor by directing me to the thread.

Thank you very much. :smile:


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Does this help? How to Force Format a USB Flash Drive in Windows XP/Vista/7


----------



## j00w0n (Nov 2, 2012)

I tried doing it but it failed:

C:\Windows\system32>format G: /FS:FAR32 /x
Insert new disk for dive G:
and press ENTER when ready...
The type of the file system is RAW.
The new file system is FAT32.
Verifying 30531M
The media being formatted has been removed or has become invalid.
Format aborted.

It seems like my laptop is ejecting it involuntarily.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

I wouldn't bother trying to revive the card. It's very likely going to continue to be troublesome & unreliable anyway, and who want's that hassle? You need to be sure that the card in your camera can be trusted, and that one evidently can't be.

The first sign of trouble I have with a memory card and it goes in the bin once I've got the pics off it. Always a good idea to carry spare cards too when you're out & about taking pics. Last thing you want is for a card to start acting weird and you don't have a spare to replace it with.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm afraid without plugging your flash drive into a Linux or FreeBSD box I'm at a loss minus RMAing your flash drive


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

visseroth said:


> I'm afraid without plugging your flash drive into a Linux or FreeBSD box I'm at a loss minus RMAing your flash drive


RMAing a microSD memory card - you can't be serious?


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Indeed I am. If it is new enough then why not. Besides that 32GB cards are not always cheap.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Oh well. Guess you have a point. Can't say I've heard of the _Strontium_ brand. I would advise the OP to stick with tried and tested brands like _Lexar_ & _Sandisk_ in future. I've only once had a problem with one of those.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Agreed.


----------

